# Can a technician job lead to engineering job?



## soobs (Nov 16, 2011)

If you start out as a substation technician, can that lead to a substation engineer job after 2-3 years?

I have a BSET and EIT but no experience in power distribution, seems these days they're all looking for experienced engineers.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2011)

I suspect it couldn't hurt, and these days having a job is better than no job at all. Once you're in the company, keep checking the job postings for engineering openings.


----------



## 3point5 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have my BS CET along with the EI (engineer intern, same as EIT) and I will be taking the PE Exam soon here, as I am permitted to do … call me a tech, call me an engineer call me what ever you want…as long as payroll goes through, I couldn't care less!

With that being said - I'm not big on titles to start…a title is just that. I've met design engineer's that could design the bridge on paper like no body's business but had absolutely no idea how to build it or solve problems when they arose.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Nov 17, 2011)

Todays economy puts you between a rock and a hard place. My opinion is probably no. The exception is if you are with a firm or utility that has a clear career pathway from tech to engineer. This is something to ask in the interview, let them know what your long term goals are. The problem is while you are out of school getting experience as a tech other are getting engineering experience.

If tech is the only job you can get, fine take it, however, dont take yourself out of the job market and be sure to continue your coursework and professional development in engineering.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2011)

soobs said:


> If you start out as a substation technician, can that lead to a substation engineer job after 2-3 years?
> 
> I have a BSET and EIT but no experience in power distribution, seems these days they're all looking for experienced engineers.


Yes it can. Just move to FL and apply for a job in the company I still work for. Not only you will land an engineering job in no time. You will make it all the way to Manager depending on how nice are your speeches.


----------

